# How Easy Is It To Learn How To Use A New Outback?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Another question for all you outback owners. Bought a 5th wheel roo from Lakeshore. Fantastic deal and so far the dealer has been great (not marci for me but cherylann)

I was having them hold it for me until april when i can drive and pick it up myself. They have no problem with it. But I out the RV up on Uship just to see how much it would cost for somebody to bring it to me.

Lakeshore offered me $1,100 to ship it. Uships bids have gone to $750 and $800.

I am 16 hours away 1 way to lakeshore. So 32 hours round trip to get it. I am tempted at that low of a cost to have somebody just bring it to me. Gas alone is gonna cost me $400-$500 in april (depending on how high gas goes up by then). So for a few $100 more I don't have to make the long drive.

My only concern is not having a walkthrough on the new hauler and then not being show how to use anything.

I have never had an RV and this will be my first one. Being left all on my own how hard is it gonna be to figure out how to use everything on the outback? Keystone have an operating video at all? An instruction owners manual?

The only thing I was looking forward to for the trip to pick it up was them showing me how to use every switch and pipe and fill and slideout and so forth. Past that $300 to save me driving 30+ house and wear and tear on my truck seems worth it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That's a tough choice. I think most people would agree the "user's manual" isn't exactly user friendly. I thought it was a joke... However, I think the operation of most of the items on the OB would be straightforward. You can also peruse this site for some juicy tidbits. Always be willing to learn from the mistakes of others!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

For me, I am very picky about anything I buy. Even with small items, I will look for the most defect-free one available. I would highly recommend picking it up yourself to make the inspection prior to signing any paperwork. This is a big purchase, and one you will want to be happy with. If it is delivered and something or somethings are wrong, how happy will you be with your decision? From what I have heard here and on other forums, you are almost guaranteed some defect or issue. It would be better to be at the dealership in person to have them make the fix prior to hauling it away.

Your decision, of course. I am not so trusting.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

You could fly in for the PDI and then have it shipped.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

fl_diesel said:


> You could fly in for the PDI and then have it shipped.


Hmmm there is a thought!! I wonder how cheap flights are to Michigan!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd at least do a PDI at Lakeshore. If you do have it shipped, talk about how it is insured. Things can happen along the road....

Finally, I'd vote for the road trip and a 2 day trip back home with some test camping.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'd at least do a PDI at Lakeshore. If you do have it shipped, talk about how it is insured. Things can happen along the road....
> 
> Finally, I'd vote for the road trip and a 2 day trip back home with some test camping.


X 2









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

How much money are you spending? I, personally, would not spend the kind of money it takes to buy a new Outback without being able to go over it with a fine-tooth comb before I sign anything. And there are some things about RV appliances and systems that are not like those at home. And things to do when storing and winterizing. You need to know where every service poit is located, how it operates, and see how things work when they aren't broken. (There are at least three ways to bypass a hot-water heater, with one, two, or three valves. Knowing how yours works is invaluable, lest you be asking here next fall - for instance.)

I, personally, would want to tow it home so I could see how it handles and get to know my rig's abilities. It's the perfect opportunity to camp in it (at Wal-Marts, perhaps) on the way home and use the appliances right away.

Then there's the aspect that you didn't see what condition the unit was in before it left Lakeshore. If something is damaged, Lake shore will say, "It was OK when it left here." And the shipper could say, "Nothing happened to it in transit." So there you are.

No. Regardless of whether you go get it or whether you have it shipped, I recommend you go thru the PDI at Lakeshore.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think on this one I will have to recommend picking it up yourself if at all possible. First off is the PDI, and for a couple of reasons. One, getting whatever needs fixing fixed before you sign on the dotted line is the best way to go. From all accounts Lakeshore is a great dealership to work with, but you will never have their attention more than before you sign. Secondly, there is kind of an ugly truth in this industry that many (maybe most) dealerships will really resist working on RV's that they did not sell themselves. In their minds, it's an 'incentive' to get you to buy from them. Hearing the words 'If you don't buy it from us, we will not work on it.' is all too common. So, considering how many miles and hours you are away from the dealer you are buying from, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you are not going to want to be running back to Lakeshore to get any issues resolved.

Secondly, the trip home with your new Outback is going to be a great opportunity to get some towing experience under your belt. That's a big rig to be starting out with as your first RV, and the miles you put on it pulling it home are going to go a long ways towards making your future trips less stressful. Sure this trip is going to be nerve-wracking - and maybe a little terrifying at first! - but get that first 100 miles or so behind you and you are going to be feeling a lot better about it. Just go slow and easy.

In any case, congratulations on the new Outback! You are going to love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My vote is to take a vacation day (or 2) and go get the trailer. Perhaps you can find a buddy that would be up for a road trip. I 32hrs of driving is a LONG way, but if you can find someone to go with you it becomes an "experience"and not just a long drive.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have bought two Outbacks from Lakeshore and had them delivered without ever seeing them. I never had a problem to even call them about. 
BUT that was me and they were not my first (or last) rv purchases. 
If this is your first rv then I would without thinking about it go to Lakeshore and have them show you everything (and have someone record it so on the way home you could replay it for reference)setup your hitch and spend the first night in their lot with hookups. Then have them tweak anything you find wrong before you head back home. Take a few days off and go for the drive. One thing to remember if you have it delivered the driver does not do any PDI all he wants is for you to walk around it and check for damages caused by his delivery.

Good Luck
John


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. A bigger problem for me is getting that much time off work early in April. I can get 1 day (sundays), 2 is sort of ok. 3 days off is pushing it. I'm thinking this is a 4 day trip. 8 Hours a day would be pretty good without knocking me out too much.

I have never driven with an RV behind me, but i have pulled trailers and I have a class A commercial license. I am pretty use to driving all sorts of big trucks. I'm assuming the 5th wheel won't be too bad. But I guess I will find out as I drive it down the road.

I have decided to drive there myself with my girl. She will help me drive there but said she isn't sure about driving back so much with the Rv behind us. I wonder if lakeshore would let us spend overnight hooked up before we drive back. That actually sounds pretty good so we can see if anything isn't right. And more important we can see how things work and ask any questions next day if we aren't sure about something.

Ummmmm I have to ask........... Walmart????


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

An idea would be to stay at an RV resort that first night as close to Lakeshore as you can. That way you can actually hook up all the lines and really test everything before you get on the road the next day. And if something is discovered that night you can get it looked at before you leave... 
Just an idea... and welcome to the Outback Family

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

From what I've heard Lakeshore has an area with hookups for that reason.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> From what I've heard Lakeshore has an area with hookups for that reason.
> 
> John


I'm 99% sure he is right...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

forceten said:


> Ummmmm I have to ask........... Walmart????


Ahh, yes the wonders of Walmart camping...









Walmart has a company policy to allow RV's to spend the night in their lot. They of course hope that you stop in the store and do some shopping.








The advantages are that they have security patroling the lot, cameras, and often there are several RV's there for the night. Plus it's FREE









The disadvantages are that it's not quite as quiet as a campground. 24hour stores do get traffic all night long, and it seems that the later in the night, the less well their muffler's work. I'v also had a street sweeper come in at 5:00am to clean the lot.









Even with the downsides, we've done this quite a bit on road trips ever since getting a TT. Basically, when you are ready to call it a night, pull into the nearest walmart and find an out of the way spot to park. Be curteous and park all the way out in the lot, or if there is a side area, it might work well too. You'll have to take up a lot of spots, but make sure you don't leave any spots in front of the rig so you are sure to be able to get out in the morning (you don't want someone blocking you in). Usually in the summer, there are several rigs there already and we park near them. I don't drop jacks, and try to minimize the extension of slideouts to keep the footprint small. I have seen people who have put down jacks, setup their TV antenna, etc, but if I'm going to spend time besides sleeping, I'll find a campground.
Take your cellphone with you, climb in the trailer and lock everything up. (I would suggest some common sense in ensuring you fit in with your surroundings, but we have never had any trouble.)

If you do decide to go this route, go to a Walmart and pick up their road atlas. They carry the Rand McNally, and a Walmart version of it. The Walmart version is cheaper and contains a directory of every Walmart in the country, including exit numbers for those close to the expressway. Very handy for camping!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

forceten said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. A bigger problem for me is getting that much time off work early in April. I can get 1 day (sundays), 2 is sort of ok. 3 days off is pushing it. I'm thinking this is a 4 day trip. 8 Hours a day would be pretty good without knocking me out too much.


Yes, I think it is a 4 day trip. Drive up 1 day with some help.
PDI on day 2.
Plan 2 days to get home.


----------

